# D20Future - BUGHUNTERS MOREAU



## Karl Green (Oct 10, 2004)

_ UTRPF (United Terra Reconnaissance and Peacekeeping Force) was established as an elite paramilitary force dedicated to the preservation of human life and human endeavor. As of member of its cadre, we have the unique privilege and responsibility of protecting humanity from its enemies on Earth and in space. To a large extent, the future of the human race depends up our performance. If we are strong, brave, dedicated and honorable, humanity will prosper as its' pioneers explore the stars, establish outposts, founds colonies and tames new worlds. But if we are weak, the human race will suffer, its' enemies will prosper, and its' heirs will languish on Earth, created of their birthright.
All  the knowledge of the human race is at our disposal. We enjoy the most advanced equipment, the most expert Intelligence, the experience of all human history, and the toughest, best-trained soldiers in existence. Together, we Moreau stand as humanities mighty shield, and we strike as the race's terrible sword of Justice. You play an essential part within that proud association, trooper_​

So I am seeing if there is enough interest to start up a BUGHUNTERS game. I debated this a long time but in the end I thought it would be a very cool twist if I used a varies Moreaus instead of Human clones. In the end, the Moreau is better then any normal human, and breed for loyalty and a sense of duty to humanity. Below is the basic info that I worked out about character creations, etc. More too come if I get a few people interested. 

In the year 2142, the colonies of Earth have spread out into the stars, and found that it was not such a nice place after all. After 60 some years of stellar exploration, and the lost of thousands of human lives, a new soldier has been created to protect and serve the human race… the Moreau. Human-animal hybrids, crated by grafting specific sequences of animal DNA to human cloned DNA. To date, all successful hybrids are mammals, although reports and rumors suggest that they have worked on other attempts.

In 2117, UT scientists make an important breakthrough in genetic cloning research, making it possible to clone mammals. Experiments over the next 15 years with specifically modified clones of apes and rats develop an animal largely unaffected by hyperspace jump sickness. Then, combined with Human DNA, the Moreau are secretly created by the Military Arm of the Government (UT Gov). In 2130 they were ready and the UT Security Council formally announced the formation of UTRPF, a paramilitary force composed largely of Moreau assigned to protect Earth and its colonies from invasion…

Now, 10 years later, most Stellar spacecraft and military protection for off-world colonies and outposts are protected and served by the Moreau UTRPF soldier. You are one of these newly created warriors. These soldiers combine all the best traits of their hybrid heritage, strong, fast, enhanced senses, and smart. 

CHARACTER CREATION
While the UTRPF have created two division that serve humankind in space, the Aerospace ('spaced', 'big brains') and the Marines, all characters within this game will be starting out within the Marines… the ground pounders, 'mudders', etc.  
Character level 2
Standard Ability Score Package (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8)
Occupation/Basic Training - Military Only, but see below. All Marines gain the following automatically- Light Armor Proficiency, Medium Armor Proficiency, Personal Firearm Proficiency, Read/Write English, and Speak English.
Military Skill List: chose any THREE skills from the following permanent class skills. if the skill you selected is already a class skill for you at 1st level, receive a +1 competency bonus on all checks with that skill. Climb, Demolition, Drive, Hide, Knowledge (tactics), Intimidate, Move Silent, Navigation, Survival, Swim, Treat Injury
Military Feat List: Choose TWO from the following list. Advanced Firearm Proficiency, Brawl, Combat Martial Arts, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (anti-armor rifles, grenade launches, heavy machineguns, mortars, rocket launchers)
Hit Points after 1st level: d6 =4, d8 =6, d10 =8, d12 =10 each level.

At this time, geneticists have created only one "degree" of Moreau; they are the equivalent of Modert… bipedal and able to pass as human if they wear hoods or hats and keep to the shadows (-10 penalty to Disguise check to pass as humans).    

Basic Moreau Species Traits (all types)…
**Damage Reduction 1/-* due to chemical treatments that increased bone and skin density and the introduction of biocompatible plastics injected at vital locations during the "vat grown" creation, Moreau's are more resistant to damage then most.
**Enhanced Carrying Capacity* again due to genetic and chemical treatments, the Moreau character is considered to have +2 Strength for the purpose of determining carrying capacity (see D20Modern pg. 121)
**Low-Light Vision* all Moreau can see twice as far as normal humans in poor lighting conditions. They can still distinguish colors, even in dim lighting.  
**Strong Willed* +1 to Will saves. With special conditioning and training, Moreau gain strong the normal willpower to better help them cope with the terrible things that might encounter out in the fringes of the galaxy.
**Jump Sickness Resistance* Moreau add +8 to Will saves vs. Jump Sickness, a condition that affects any know lifeform when crossing the stellar distances.        

As non-Humans, remember that Moreau get 4 fewer skill points than human characters at 1st level and 1 fewer skill point each level thereafter. Also, Moreau characters get only one bonus feat at 1st level. 

Typical Moreau Species of the UTRPF…
BAT: a blend of humans and brown bats, they tend to be shorter, quite people with high-pitched voices. They tend to be bald, with fairly large triangular ears, and a weak nose. The are used heavily as scouts and often as team medics and doctors.
*Species Traits* Ability Scores: +2 DEX, +2 CON, +4 WIS
Blindsight (Ex): due to their unique ability to hear ultra high frequency sounds they have blindsight with a range of 120 ft (see D20Modern pg.226)
Light sensitivity (Ex): sunlight, flashlights, fluorescent lights, halogen lamps and other sources of bright illumination blind Bat moreaus. They can counter the blindness and see fairly well by wearing dark-tinted sunglasses (but are still -2 to spot rolls), or they can rely on the blindsight ability.

BEAR: a blend of human and bear (North American, the grizzly). They tend to be slow but powerful. They are most often used as Heavy Weapon Shock Troopers. They generally have abundant body hair, especially on their arms and legs and chest. 
*Species Traits* Ability Scores: +4 STR, +2 CON, +2 WIS
More Resilient (Ex): Bear moreaus have even thicker skin and have a base Damage Resistant of 2/- 
Poor Sight (Ex): Bear moreaus have bad eyesight, and take a -2 penalty to all Spot rolls and take a -3 penalty on ranged attacks 
Claws (Ex): have pronounced, semi-retractable claws that function as natural weapons, dealing 1d6 lethal/20 slashing damage. 

CANINE: a blend of humans and timber wolves and bloodhounds. They tend to be lithe and well muscled, with narrow, elongated skulls and slightly high set ears and flat, strong noses. They often serve as scouts and snipers. 
*Species Traits* Ability Scores: +2 STR, +4 CON, +2 WIS
Scent (Ex): Canine moreaus can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by scent of smell (see D20Modern pg. 228). Can use Survival or WIS to make roll. Canine Moreau also gain +2 to Survival/WIS rolls when using the Scent ability.  

FELINE: a blend of human and panther or leopards, they tend to be agile and quick, and many humans find them attractive. Their hair tends to be yellow, pitch black or gray, with black spots and rings very common also. 
*Species Traits* Ability Scores: +2 STR, +2 DEX, +4 CHA
Claws (Ex): Feline moreaus have retractable claws that act as natural weapons, dealing 1d4 lethal/20 slashing damage. 
Natural Jumpers (Ex): can a +2 racial bonus to Leap

PRIMATE: a blend of humans and chimpanzee and orangutan primates. Their physical power and high intelligence frighten humans and even some Moreaus. Their faces tend to have many of the features of their primate ancestors. They often act as Radio/Electronic specialist within Marine units, but often also serve in the Aerospace division. 
*Species Traits* Ability Scores: +2 STR, +2 DEX, +4 INT
Natural Climbers (Ex): +4 racial bonus to Climbing; no penalty for Accelerated Climbing; and can take 10 on any Climb check even if being threatened or distracted. 

RAT: a blend of humans and the brown rat. They often serve as infiltrators and scouts. They tend to have almost black eyes and high set ears that are slightly pointed.
*Species Traits* Ability Scores: +4 DEX, +2 INT, +2 WIS
Darkvision (Ex): Rat moreaus can see in total darkness out to 30ft, but only in black and white (they also have low-light like all other Moreau)
Naturally Sneaky (Ex): +2 racial bonus to Move Silent checks.    

Typical Height, Weight, and Starting Ages
BAT - Base Height 4" 10", Height Modifier +2d6", Base Weight 85lbs, Weight Modifier x(2d4) lbs, Starting Ages 4 +1d4
BEAR - Base Height 5' 2", Height Modifier +2d10", Base Weight 130lbs, Weight Modifier x(2d8) lbs, Starting Ages 4 +1d6
CANINE - Base Height 5' 0", Height Modifier +2d8", Base Weight 100lbs, Weight Modifier x(2d4) lbs, Starting Ages 4 +1d4
FELINE - Base Height 5' 0", Height Modifier +1d12", Base Weight 100lbs, Weight Modifier x(2d4) lbs, Starting Ages 4 +1d4
PRIMATE - Base Height 4' 10", Height Modifier +2d6", Base Weight 100lbs, Weight Modifier x(2d4) lbs, Starting Ages 6 +1d6
RAT - Base Height 4" 10", Height Modifier +2d6", Base Weight 90lbs, Weight Modifier x(2d4) lbs, Starting Ages 2 +1d4

(normal Age chart found in D20Modern pg. 247)

MSO (Military Service Occupation) does not have much game rules affect, but it can give the character a better idea what skills and/or feat that might wish to focus on to fill out these rules…
*NCO/Squad Leaders*: with special training in military strategy and tactics, their primary responsibility is leading any ground combat operations
Common Skills/Feats: Intimidation, Knowledge (tactics), Navigation, and Sense Motive.
Standard Combat Bundle: Medium Flak Armor, Combat Helm Array & Transponder, Mess Harness and Field Pack, Ma-32 Assault Rifle (with 2 extra clips) and integrated Mini-Grenade Launcher (with a total of 9 mini-grenades), Combat Knife, one of each type of Hand Grenade, Electro-Binoculars, Data/Map Slate, Advanced First Aid Kit (typical 52 lbs) 

*Radio/Electronic Specialist*: communications are essential in field operations, whether between squads, with a command post, or with a squads ships. It is the task of the radio operator to maintain clear, fast communication in even the worst situations, and to be able to maintain these devices in the field. Their secondary duties including maintain and repairing other squad electronic devices as the situation might warrant.
Common Skills/Feats: Computer Use, Knowledge (physical science, technology), Repair; Educated, Gearhead.
Standard Combat Bundle: Medium Flak Armor, Combat Helm Array & Transponder, Mess Harness and Field Pack, shoulder Combat Radio Rig, Ma-32 Assault Rifle (with 2 extra clips) and integrated Mini-Grenade Launcher (with a total of 9 mini-grenades), Combat Knife, one of each type of Hand Grenade, Advanced First Aid Kit (typical 58 lbs)  

*Medic*: during ground operations, away from the medical bays and doctors, someone has to be able to deliver first aid to causalities and stabilize them for transport back to those facilities. The combat medic is still as soldier as the rest of a Marine squad, and is expected to fight as hard as the rest of the team.
Common Skills/Feats: Knowledge (behavioral science, earth & life sciences), Treat Injury; Medical Expert, Surgery.
Standard Combat Bundle: Medium Flak Armor, Combat Helm Array & Transponder, Mess Harness and Field Pack, Ma-32 Assault Rifle (with 2 extra clips) and integrated Mini-Grenade Launcher (with a total of 9 mini-grenades), Combat Knife, one of each type of Hand Grenade, Advanced Medical Kit (typical 53 lbs)   

*Scout/Sniper*: although all marine squads in general are small and trained to take advance of cover and concealment during field operation, scouts are true experts in the field of infiltration and operations. They are also often given special training as snipers.
Common Skills/Feats: Hide, Listen, Move Silent, Navigation, Spot, Survival; Alertness, Far Shot, Stealthy, Track
Standard Combat Bundle: Light Flak Armor, Combat Helm Array & Transponder, Mess Harness and Field Pack, X-Mark "Smart" Sniper Laser Rifle (with two extra power cells), Combat Knife, one of each type of Hand Grenade, Advanced First Aid Kit (typical 33 lbs)

*Heavy Weapons*: all UTRPF troops receive at least modicum of training with a wide range of weapons, while Heavy Weapon/Shock troops gain additional training with heavy, more specialized weapons, like grenade launchers, machineguns, mortars, and rocket launchers. 
Common Skills/Feats: Advanced Firearm Proficiency, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (anti-armor rifles, grenade launches, heavy machineguns, mortars, rocket launchers)
Standard Combat Bundle: Medium Flak Armor, Combat Helm Array & Transponder, Mess Harness and Field Pack, MK-90 "Howler" LMG with linked ammo backpack or JL-PAX 40mm Anit-Armor Rifle (with two extra clips), FM Flame Thrower, Combat Knife, one of each type of Hand Grenade, Advanced First Aid Kit (typical 68 or 73 lbs)   

*Demolitions Expert*: UTRPF troops have a wide range of weapons available to them, from assault rifles to grenade launches and flamethrowers. But for some jobs, that just isn't enough. Whether it's breaching a reinforced wall, removing several tons of earth, or obliterating a nest of nasty xonoforms, demolitions is often the best answer. 
Common Skills/Feats: Demolitions, Disable Device; Cautious  
Standard Combat Bundle: Medium Flak Armor, Combat Helm Array & Transponder, Mess Harness and Field Pack, Ma-32 Assault Rifle (with 2 extra clips) and integrated Mini-Grenade Launcher (with a total of 9 mini-grenades), Combat Knife, one of each type of Hand Grenade, four Satchel charges, Advanced First Aid Kit (typical 65 lbs)

*Rifleman*: the bulk of most marine units squads consists of simple foot soldiers. 
Common Skills Feats: no common, almost any combination
Standard Combat Bundle: Medium Flak Armor, Combat Helm Array & Transponder, Mess Harness and Field Pack, Ma-32 Assault Rifle (with 2 extra clips) and integrated Mini-Grenade Launcher (with a total of 9 mini-grenades), Combat Knife, one of each type of Hand Grenade, Advanced First Aid Kit, Motion Sensors (typical 48.5 lbs)

Most of the equipment, etc I will post here as Bughunters has it own sort of "feel" for weapons and equipment and I want to maintain some of that uniqueness.  

ADVANCED CLASSES ALLOWED
Generally the only Advanced Classes that Moreau have access to in the Marines are… Soldier, Marital Artist, and the Field Medic 
From D20Future allowed Advanced Classes - Explorer and of course the Bughunter.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 10, 2004)

*EQUIPMENT*
_"The object of this exercise is to familiarize you with the array of standard weapons available to you as troops of the UTRPF.
"All these things should be used with the following strategies in mind: the point is not to die for Humankind. Instead it is to make sure that motherless creatures you'll be facing die for their planet."_​_ 
--Drill Sergeant Jack8324562 "Packman"_ 

*Standard UTRPF-Issued Weapons*
UTRPF has a variety of items that are considered standard issue equipment for missions. One must remember though that while UTRPF HQ wants to make certain that its troops are adequately equipment before sending them into combat, it is hesitant to turn Moreau loose with more weaponry that really need at the moment, lest they prove their detractors right and lead sort of armed revolt against humanity. 

*Ma-32 10mm 'Charged' Assault Rifle* (Personal Firearm Proficiency)
The workhorse of the UTRPF, it fires a 'charged' 10mm caseless flechette armor-piercing, explosive tipped round. Its light weigh, bullpulp design makes it easy to wield accurately in any situation. The rifle is totally 'sealed' and can be used in a vacuum or toxic environments and with its' 'Low-G' that fire subsonic rounds, it can be used in low and micro-G situations. Its magazine uses a "U" shell magazine that holds 100 rounds. Standard issues also included an integrated mini-Grenade launcher attached on the underside of the rifle. The CAT (computer-assistant-targeting) scope and bayonet are also commonly used with them.
[DAM 2d10 (2d6 on the Low-G setting); Crit 20; Type: Ballistic; Range: 90ft; ROF: S, A; Magazine: 100box; Size: Large; Wt: 9lbs (12lbs with integrated mini-Grenade launcher, see below). Special: Ignores 2 points of Ballistic DR (see armor below)]

*Combat Knife/Bayonet* (Simple Weapon Proficiency)
Made of a single piece of high-density ceramics, the forward edge of the blade is fitted with a titanium blade. A sharp-edged hyper-carbon crystal studs at the rear of the blade, create a saw blade. It is balanced for throwing and can be fitted into a bayonet setting on the Ma-32 assault rifle.
as combat knife [DAM: 1d6; Crit: 19-20; Type: Piercing; Range: 10ft; Size: Tiny; Wt: 1lb; Special: Ignores 2 points of Impact DR. _Mastercraft_ item] as bayonet [DAM: 1d8; Crit: 20/x3; Type: Piercing; Size: Large (with rifle)]  

*Stun Pistol* (Personal Firearm Proficiency)
This hand-held weapon is designed to function in a similar fashion to the Taser of the 20th century, with two major differences. First, the stun pistol is built to carry multiple rounds and second, its rounds are completely wireless. These rounds can be individual rounds set at the precise voltage necessary to bring down the victim.  
[DAM (non-lethal damage) light setting 3d4, medium setting 3d6, heavy setting 3d8; Crit 19-20; Type: Electrical; Range: 30ft; ROF: S; Magazine: 13box; Size: Small; Wt: 2lbs]

*UT "Enforcer" 14mm Gyro Heavy Pistol* (Personal Firearm Proficiency)
Often called a 'shrieker', this semi-automatic pistol similar to the size and shape of the 50-caliber 'Desert Eagle', fires a high explosive, jet-assisted round. This round speeds up once it leaves the muzzle, due to the micro-ramjet incorporated into its construction. 
[DAM 2d10; Crit 19-20; Type: Ballistic; Range: 60ft; ROF: S; Magazine: 15box; Size: Medium; Wt: 4lbs. Special: Ignores 2 points of Ballistic DR (see armor below)]

*UT "Hunter" 10mm Medium Pistol* (Personal Firearm Proficiency)
Standard issue side arm for most troopers, this pistol fires a 10mm charged caseless flechette similar to the Assault rifle (it is not as powerful though). The weapon is of course sealed and can been used in a number of environments including vacuums and hostile atmospheres. It does not have the low-G setting though and is difficult to use in micro-G situations.  
[DAM 2d6; Crit 20; Type: Ballistic; Range: 40ft; ROF: S; Magazine: 20box; Size: Small; Wt: 3lbs. Special: Ignores 2 points of Ballistic DR (see armor below)]

*RM-11 "Splitter" Machine Pistol* (Personal Firearm Proficiency)
The 'splitter' machine pistol fires a 6mm caseless sabot round that is light, but has exceptional armor penetration value and controllability when fired at full auto.  
[DAM 2d6; Crit 20; Type: Piercing; Range 20ft; ROF A; Magazine: 50box; Size: Small; Wt: 3.5lbs; Special: Ignores 2 points of Ballistic DR (see armor below)]

*HK-Ko 10mm Submachine Gun* (Personal Firearm Proficiency)
Often issued when Squads are going into tight urban and tunnel like environment when a longrifle is not as efficient. It fires a 10mm charged caseless flechette round similar to the Assault rifle. As with all caseless weapons the SMG is sealed to use in other environments. Has a special 3-rd burst mode. While sealed to use in hostile environments, it does not have a low-G setting.
[DAM 2d8; Crit 20; Type: Ballistic; Range 60ft; ROF: S, A; Magazine: 60box; Size: Medium; Wt: 5lbs; Special: Ignores 2 points of Ballistic DR (see armor below)]

*RomVoss "Wraith" Automatic Shotgun* (Personal Firearm Proficiency)
Also called the Flyswatter, this weapon is similar to the street sweepers of old, but has a larger 'box' clip and features a fully automatic mood. It fires a 20mm flechette/buck-shot like round that is easy to use. Some troopers carry this weapon as a secondary weapon or one to be used in urban situations.
[DAM 2d8; Crit 19-20; Type: Piercing; Range: 40ft; ROF: S, A; Magazine: 40box; Size: Large; Wt: 10lbs. Special: flechette adds +1 ammo bonus to attack rolls]

*X-Mark "Smart" Laser Sniper Rifle * (Personal Firearm Proficiency)
Unlike a projectile weapons that are the standards of the UTRPF fare, the laser is a fragile device not suited for the rough-and-tumble lifestyle of the foot soldier. They are often issued to scouts and snipers due to their range, and near invisibility when used. 
[DAM 3d8; Crit 19-20; Type: Fire; Range: 210ft; ROF: 1; Magazine: 20box/cell; Size: Large; Wt: 15lbs. Special: standard issue included a CAT/HUD electro-scope. _Mastercraft_ weapon]

*FM-Type 10 Flame Thrower* (no proficiency required)
Unlike the bulky predecessor of WWII vintage, this is a self-contained unit that enables the wielder to act with being hampered by bulky tanks and hoses. Pressurized, self-contained tanks of 'friendly napalm' eliminates the danger of being flambéed by one's own weapon if hit by enemy small arms fire. An electrical sparker at the weapon's muzzle converts the high velocity stream of an otherwise inert chemical compound into flame hot enough to overload standard heat dispersion equipment and render even the toughest armor lethally hot in mere seconds.
[DAM 3d6; Crit n/a; Type: Fire; Range: n/a; ROF: 1; Magazine: 20box; Size: Large; Wt: 12lbs. Special: as flame-thrower in D20Modern but 40ft long line of fire]

*MK-90 "Howler" 10mm Light Machine Gun* (Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Machineguns)
This semi-portable weapon has three rotating 10mm barrels that fire special 'tracer' 10mm 'charged' caseless flechette armor piercing, explosive tipped round like that of the assault rifle.
[DAM 2d10; Crit 20; Type: Ballistic; Range: 110ft; ROF: A; Magazine: 500 backpack box; Size: Huge; Wt: 30lbs. Special: Tracer rounds add +1 ammo bonus to attack when the weapon is fired on full automatic. 'Actuator-arm' mount allows one troop to carry this weapon without bipod, but when not moving counts as 'braced' add 10 lbs to weapon for the arm. Ignores 2 points of Ballistic DR]

*JL-PAX 40mm Anit-Armor Gun* (Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Anti-Armor Gun)
A weapon in a class all by itself, the Anti-Armor gun fires a 'charged' 40mm Ultra High-Explosive Depleted-Uranium, Guided (UHEDU) round. Part ballistic, part gyro, this rifle is used as an anti-armor, ant-bunker weapon.
[DAM: 6d6; Crit: n/a; Type: Slashing/Ballistic; Range: 150ft; ROF: 1; Magazine: 8box; Size: Huge; Wt: 25lbs; Special: Ignores 10 points of Ballistic DR and/or Hardness]

*TB-3 "Triple Betty" Rocket Launcher* (Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Rocket Launcher)
Looking like a cross between a WWII bazooka and an oversized 3-barrel revolver, the anti-armor rocket launcher fires a semi-independently targeted rocket that can be used against ground or air targets with equal accuracy.
[DAM: 10d6; Crit: n/a; Type: Concussion/Piercing; Range: 150ft; Blast Radius: 5ft; Reflex DC 18; ROF 1; Magazine: 3 cycle; WT: 15lbs] 

*30mm Mini-Grenade Launcher* (Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Grenade Launcher)
This unit is generally built to be attached to the underside of the Ma-32 Assault Rifle, although they can be found separately by adding a shock and forward weapon handle. The mini-grenade has all the same feature as a Hand Grenade, except that each mini-grenade weights 1lb, size of Tiny and has the ranged of the grenade launcher instead of being thrown (see Hand Grenades below)
[DAM: varies by grenade type; Crit: n/a; Type: varies by grenade type; Range Increments: 80ft; ROF: 1; Magazine: 3 internal; Size: Medium; Wt (alone) 3lbs]

*40mm Light Motor* (Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Motors)
Basically a heavier, bipod-mounted version of the grenade launcher, built for greater stability and rate of fire. It has no magazine, each round is dropped into the barrel individually and launched when it strikes the firing pin at the bottom. The motor round has all the feature as a Hand Grenades but each round weighs 4lbs, has the motors range increment, and add +1d6 to basic damage, +5ft to Blast Radius, and adds +2 to the target number of any and all DC's 
[DAM: varies by motor type; Crit: n/a; Type: varies by motor type; Range Increments: 120ft; ROF: S; Size: Huge; Wt 25lbs]

Explosives

*Hand Grenades* 
Frag Grenade [DAM: 4d6; Type: Slashing; Burst Radius: 10ft; Reflex DC 15; Range (thrown): 10ft; Size: Small; Wt: 2lbs]
Concussion Grenade [DAM: 4d6 (non-lethal); Type: Slashing; Burst Radius: 15ft; Reflex DC 15; Range (thrown): 10ft; Size: Small; Wt: 1lbs]
Fireflush [DAM: 3d6; Type: Fire; Burst Radius: 10ft; Reflex DC: 15; Range (thrown) 10ft; Size: Small: Wt: 2lbs]
Smoke Grenade [DAM: n/a; Type: n/a; Burst Radius: see below; Reflex DC: n/a; Range (thrown) 10ft; Size: Small; Wt: 2lbs. Special: see D20Modern (pg. 105) except 20ft radius, by 4th round; continues for six additional round without wind, etc]
Tangler Grenade [DAM: n/a; Type: n/a; Burst Radius: 5ft; Reflex DC: 12; Range (thrown) 10ft; Size: Small; Wt: 1lb; Special: see D20Future]  

*Mini-Grenade Extra Type of Grenade*
GL Flechette Round [DAM: 2d10; Crit: 19-20; Type: Piercing] the rest as other mini-grenades.

*Satchel Charge*
A chemical explosive, one side is a high-density ceramic plate, which shapes the explosive (although it can be removed). Adhesive patches on the plate enable it to cling to most any type of surface (walls, sides of bunkers or tanks, etc)
[DAM: 8d6; Crit: n/a; Damage: Slashing/Fire; Burst Radius 15ft (30ft shapeless); Reflex DC 18; Range (thrown) 10ft; Size: Medium; Wt: 4lbs. Special: Ignores 10 points of DR/Hardness (shapeless ignores 5 pts of DR/Hardness] 

Protective Gear

I am going to use a slight different system then normal for this game.., armor will give some Damage Reduction and some Defense bonus also. Ballistic is for any non-energy firearm. Impact stops damage from Hand-to-Hand weapons and piercing, laser, fire, etc damage. Yes this is not 'normal' D20Modern rules.

*Light Body Flak Armor* (light armor proficiency)
Often worn by scouts and snipers (although it can be requested by other MOS depending on the individual), consists of thin, bulletproof clothing resembling normal combat fatigues. It is made of a composite synthetic fiber interwoven with alloy threads. When hit by projectiles, the fibers and threads dissipate the energy of the impact over the whole armor section. A secondary layer catches any fragments that may come through.
[Type: Tactical; Equipment Bonus: +1; DR 1 (impact)/ 3 (ballistic); Nonproficiency Bonus: +0; Max DEX Bonus: +7; Armor Penalty: -0; Speed (30ft): 30ft; Wt: 3lbs]

*Medium Body Flak Armor* (medium armor proficiency)
Standard issue body armor for most UTRPF Marine troops, it is similar to Light Flak but incorporates higher grades of material as well as lightweight ceramic plates placed over vital areas of the body.
[Type: Tactical; Equipment Bonus: +2; DR 2 (impact)/ 5 (ballistic); Nonproficiency Bonus: +0; Max DEX Bonus: +4; Armor Penalty: -2; Speed (30ft): 25ft; Wt: 8lbs]

*E-Suit* (medium armor proficiency)
The standard armored environment suit used by UTRPF, designed to protect a person in hazardous environments. This completely enclosed environment suit capable of sustaining life in extremes of temperature and a lack of breathable air. The suit is not as large and bulky as those of the past, but it is still composed of a thick body suit and helmet with a transparent mask, all parts of which are capable of deflecting micro-meteors and other space-borne projectiles. Inside the suit, internal air tanks and environmental filters maintain temperature and pressure. Additionally, a communications system not only allows for the integration of a helmet array for use in vacuum environment. It also allows internal sensors to monitor biological functions that can be observed from mission control. 
[Type: Tactical; Equipment Bonus: +1; DR 2 (impact)/ 5 (ballistic); Nonproficiency Bonus: +0; Max DEX Bonus: +3; Armor Penalty: -4; Speed (30ft): 20ft; Wt: 15lbs]

Electronics

*CAT (Computer-Assisted-Targeting)*
This option built into any ranged fire weapon, provides an advanced HUD sight system for the wielder and provides a +1 equipment bonus to attack rolls. [Size: Diminutive; Wt: nil]

*Shoulder Communication Rig*
Looking something like a high-tech shoulder pads, this combat radio serves as a combat's unit's link to the outside, with a range of up to 100 miles under optimal conditions (most of the time half that range is a more common in combat conditions). Much more powerful then an ordinary radio, it can cut through most shielding or jamming to transmit essential information or intelligence. [Size: medium; Wt: 8 lbs]

*Basic Electronic Repair Kit*
Often carried by Radio Operators, this basic tool kit will allow the specialist to make minor, simple, and/or emergency repairs (equivalent of a modern basic electronic toolkit but at much less weight). [Size: small; Wt: 2 lbs]  

*Helmet Array*
This lightweight array attaches to the combat helmet of the UTRPF soldier includes a combat radio, camera and remote vital signs indicator. The standard range is 15 miles in optimal conditions (most of the time half that range is a more common in combat conditions), although it is standard practice to route this through the Squad's Communicator Rig. [Size: Diminutive; Wt: nil]

*Electro-Binoculars*
A more advanced version of the standard binoculars, it incorporates a range finder, low-light and total darkness options. Additionally, it can be used to freeze-frame and take still images and boasts zoom and image enhancement software, allowing on-the-fly computer analysis and dissection of battlefield images. These images can be broadcast to remote locations, allowing the screen to be used for video communication, via the Communication Rig. [Size: Small; Wt: 2 lbs]

*Data/Map Slate*
An advanced version of a Pocket PC, it contains a pull out, clear plastic sheet that can have various types of information displayed on it (including a map, internal schematics, etc). Data can be transmitted remotely via the Helmet Array or Communication Rig [Size: tiny; Wt: 2 lbs]

*Motion Sensor*
The motion sensor is capable of not only detecting motion but also of plotting it on a display screen in relation to other objects. The motion sensor plots motion relative to its own position, but can sense motion through walls and solid surfaces, indicating the location of any moving object within 100 feet. [Size: Tiny; Wt: 1 lb]

*Transponder*
This device serves to protect UTRPF soldiers from friendly fire. Built to clip to a soldiers' helmets, they can be easily removed if they are ever become a detriment in combat. [Size: Diminutive; Wt: nil]

Medical Equipment

*Advanced First Aid Kit*
The advanced first aid kit adds +2 to use Treat Injury to use first aid and can be used as a medical kit at no minus (DC15 to stabilize injured character). Generally carried by all soldiers. [Size: Tiny; Wt: 1 lb]

*Advanced Medkit*
The advanced medkit functions as a combined first aid kit, medical kit, and surgery kit. It also grants its user a +2 equipment bonus on all Treat Injury checks. [Size: Small; Wt: 5lbs]

*Chemical, Antitoxin*
A chemical found in many first aid kits, antitoxin is a special hypodermic injection that can be used to save the life of any character infected with a poison. Each antitoxin injector contains a specialized analyzer linked to chemical generators. When the needle penetrates the skin of the target, it samples the target’s blood and sends the data back to the analyzer, which determines the nature of the poison and generates an antidote from stored chemical compounds. Once the antitoxin delivers its specially formulated chemicals, the target character is completely cured of the poison and its effects in 1d6 rounds. [Size: Diminutive; Wt: nil]

*Chemical, Neutrad*
A chemical found in many first aid kits, neutrad is a special hypodermic injection that can be used to neutralize the effects of radiation poisoning. Each neutrad injector contains a specialized analyzer linked to chemical generators. When the needle penetrates the skin of the target, it samples the target’s blood and sends the data back to the analyzer, which determines the nature of the radiation sickness and generates an antidote from stored chemical compounds. Once the neutrad delivers its specially formulated chemicals, the target character is completely cured of the radiation poisoning and its effects in 1d4 hours. [Size: Diminutive; Wt: nil]

*Chemical, Sporekill*
A chemical found in many first aid kits, sporekill is a special hypodermic injection that can be used to neutralize the effects of most diseases. Each sporekill injector contains a specialized analyzer linked to chemical generators. When the needle penetrates the skin of the target, it samples the target’s blood and sends the data back to the analyzer, which determines the nature of the disease and generates an antidote from stored chemical compounds. Once the sporekill delivers its specially formulated chemicals, the target character is completely cured of the disease and its effects in 1d10 hours. Some genetically engineered diseases are created to circumvent sporekill chemical, and are unaffected by this piece of gear. [Size: Diminutive; Wt: nil]

Other Equipment 

*Fusion Torch*
The fusion torch is the Fusion Age’s equivalent of a blowtorch. The fusion torch produces a small, thin gout of flame that burns with such intensity that it creates temporary blobs of plasma all around it. The fusion torch consists of a small fuel canister attached to the torch generator. The torch deals 3d10 points of damage each round to immobile objects. Due to the nature of the fusion torch, a character using the torch must be meticulous in the way he cuts to maximize damage to whatever he is slicing through. If used as an improvised weapon, the fusion torch deals only 1d10 points of damage since it is being wielded in a more haphazard fashion. [Size: Medium; Wt: 3lbs]

*Field Ration Pack*
The standard rations of Fusion Age militaries, the food is self-heating and/or cooling when the covering is pealed back (generally takes about 2 minutes to be ready). Generally a soldier in combat operations should eat at least two a day. [Size: Tiny; Wt: 1/2 lb]


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm up for any excuse to use my D20 Future book.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 10, 2004)

Hell Karl, I did at one time have a Rat Moreau created for a military campain here which didn't go anywhere past the beginnings of the briefing. It'd be nice to bring, if not him, then his ghost...needless to say I'm in.
Will get him wrote up within a couple of days...he's scout and demo/sniper rat.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 10, 2004)

I've always wanted to run a character I've had in mind for a military style d20 modern game, so I'd be happy to take this opportunity if you'll let me. 

Probably a canine rifleman, but I can have him go medic or electronics if either of those spaces don't get filled.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 10, 2004)

I defintely want in! Thinking about a Feline Scout type...


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey, if you'll have me this sounds like a great game. Probably a primate squad leader unless someone else wants the spot then I'll do a rifleman or heavy weapons guy as needed.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 10, 2004)

Is your roster filled?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 10, 2004)

Kewl six people looks to be about what I was hoping for... so if everyone who posted so far is interested that would be six players.

I will post up more info later, but the basic idea is that "Squads" are generally training together for a year or so, and then after basic training (2nd level) they are assigned to missions. Your squad has just come out of basic training and is to be assigned it first mission. You have all served together and trained togheter (way you get low level NCO's etc). 

So go ahead and work out the basic characters. Reputation will be used and whiles everyone's wealth level is 2d4 +1 (you can go ahead and roll that) BUT you are not allowed to buy weapons or most of your equipment, etc. All of that is assigned to you and locked up when you are not on missions.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 11, 2004)

ferretguy: Rat Scout/Sniper/Demolitionist.
Festydog: Canine Rifleman.
Ankh-Morpork Guard: Feline Scout.
Captain Tagon: Primate Squad Leader.

Robbert Raets: Undeclared.

Seems to me as though either ferretguy or Ankh-Morpork Guard might want to change their choice a little...but it ain't really my place to say.  Put me down for a Bat Medic - which, since I've got nothing better to do, I might as well start working on now.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, I've started working on my Feline Scout at this point...very stealth oriented and not really any sniper aspect. Unless there's a problem with that...


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 11, 2004)

*shrug*
It was just a thought.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 11, 2004)

Here's an odd question...how do the bughunter moreaus get their names?  Should we just pick a standard human one, some sort of code one, a nickname and number...?

Name: Jack0727198 "Professor"
Race: Modert Bat Moreau
Class: Dedicated Hero(2)
Occupation: Military(Medic)

Height: 5' 0''
Weight: 101 lbs
Age: 7

Str: 8(-1)  Dex: 15(+2)  Con: 14(+2)  Int: 14(+2)  Wis: 19(+4)  Cha: 10

Base Attack: +1, Melee Attack: +0, Ranged Attack: +3

Hit Points: 14/14

Defense: 14 (Class Bonus +2, Dex Bonus +2)
 - Touch: 14
 - Flat-Footed: 12

Fort: +4, Ref: +2, Will: +7

Init: +2

Action Points: 6
Reputation: +1
Wealth: 5

Special Abilities
 - Damage Reduction: 1/-.
 - Enhanced Carrying Capacity: +2 Str for carrying purposes.
 - Low-Light Vision.
 - Strong Willed: +1 to Will saves.
 - Jump Sickness Resistance: +8 to Will saves vs. Jump Sickness.
 - Permanent Class Skills: Climb, Hide, Treat Injury.  +1 compentancy bonus to Treat Injury.
 - Blindsight: 120'.
 - Light Sensitivity: Blinded by bright light.  May use dark-tinted sunglasses, but still takes -2 to Spot.  May also just rely on Blindsight.
 - Healing Knack: +2 to Treat Injury skill checks.

Feats: Combat Martial Arts, Exotic Weapon Proficiency(Grenade Launchers), Light/Medium Armor Proficiency, Medical Expert, Personal Firearm Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Surgery.

Languages: English
 - R/W: English

Skills: Craft(Pharmaceutical) +5/+9, Knowledge(Behavioral Sciences) +5/+7, Knowledge(Earth and Life Sciences) +5/+7, Knowledge(Theology and Philosophy) +5/+7, Spot +5/+9, Treat Injury +5/+14.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 11, 2004)

Good question 

Their names are assigned to them by the UTRPF, only a first name (Rex, Allen, Mark, etc) with a seven-digit number (8732445). They tend to 'appoint' themselves or their teammates a nickname and/or last name  that may or may not be descriptive of what they might do or some aspect of their personality (Birdcaller, Clawer, Dancer, Ghost, Hunter, Killjoy, Knife, Night-hunter, Patch, Point, Scent, Shotgun, Spotter, etc.)   

So it might look like… *Rex8732445 "Hunter"* for a canine scout or something similar.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 11, 2004)

*Name:* Alex7054286 "Sneak"
*Race:* Modert Feline Moreau
*Class:* Fast Hero 2
*Occupation:* Military(Scout)

*Str:* 16  [+3]
*Dex:* 17  [+3]
*Con:* 10  [+0]
*Int:* 12  [+1]
*Wis:* 13  [+1]
*Cha:* 12  [+1]

*Hit Points:* 14
*Init:* +3
*Defense:* 17 (+4 Class, +3 Dex)
-- 17 Touch
-- 14 Flat Footed
*Fort:* +0
*Ref:* +5
*Will:* +2

*BAB/Grapple:* +1/+4
*Melee Attack:* +4 claws(1d4+3, 20/x2, slashing)
*Ranged Attack:* +4 ranged

*Action Points:* 6
*Reputation:* +0
*Wealth:* 7

*Special Abilities:*
-Damage Reduction 1/-
-Enhanced Carrying Capacity: +2 Str for carrying purposes.
-Low-Light Vision.
-Strong Willed: +1 to Will saves.
-Jump Sickness Resistance: +8 to Will saves vs. Jump Sickness.
-Claws(ex): 1d4, 20/x2, slashing damage
-Natural Leaper(ex): +2 to Leaping
-Permanent Class Skills/Skill Bonus: Hide(+1), Knowledge(tactics), Spot
-Evasion

*Skills:* 
-Escape Artist +8 (5 ranks, +3 Dex)
-Hide +11 (5 ranks, +3 Dex, +1 Competence, +2 Feat)
-Knowledge(tactics) +6 (5 ranks, +1 Int)
-Move Silently +10 (5 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Feat)
-Speak Language(English)
-Spot +6 (5 ranks, +1 Dex)
-Read/Write Language(English)

*Feats:*
-Advanced Firearms Proficiency
-Dodge
-Exotic Weapon Proficiency(anti-armor rifles)
-Light Armor Proficiency
-Medium Armor Proficiency
-Personal Firemarms Proficiency
-Simple Weapon Proficiency
-Stealthy

Other than equipment...did I miss anything?


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 11, 2004)

OK...looks like I'll go with a demo Rat....hell can't have a rat and a cat as partners with scouting....just seems to 70's tom and jerry...and I'm not wearing a tie...


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 12, 2004)

hehe no ties allowed 

well I updated the second post with Equipment, weapons, etc. Hope to see some more character ideas soon. The two so far are cool


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 12, 2004)

Sam32456435 aka "Squeek"  Smart Hero level 3
MSO: Demolitions

Str: 10
Dex: 17 +3
Con: 14 +2
Wis: 10
Int: 17 +3
Chr: 12 +1

AP: 13
HP: 20
AC: 14 (10 +3 dex +1 Def)
Wealth: 7
Reputation: +1
Saves:
Fort: +3  Will: +3  Ref: +4

BAB:+1
Melee: +1(knife +4)
Range: +4

Feats:
Light Armor Prof., Med. Armor Prof., Personal Firearm Prof., Exotic Weapon Prof. (Gernade Launcher), Cautious, Stealthy, Combat Martial Arts, Read/Write English, Speak English, Weapon Finesse (knife)

Strategy Talent: Exploit Weakness,Savant (demo)

Skills:.....................Rank.........Stat........Mod.....Total
Demolitions...............6..............3...........6..........15
Move Silently............6...............3...........4..........13
Hide........................5...............3...........2..........10
Craft Chemical...........6..............3........................9
Craft  Electronical......6..............3........................9
Disable Device...........6..............3...........2...........11
Knowledge Tech.........4..............3........................7
Search.....................6..............3........................9
Computer Use............5.............3.........................8
Spot........................6........................................6

Morea Traits:
Darkvision (Ex): Rat moreaus can see in total darkness out to 30ft, but only in black and white (they also have low-light like all other Moreau)
Naturally Sneaky (Ex): +2 racial bonus to Move Silent checks.
*Damage Reduction 1/- due to chemical treatments that increased bone and skin density and the introduction of biocompatible plastics injected at vital locations during the "vat grown" creation, Moreau's are more resistant to damage then most.
*Enhanced Carrying Capacity again due to genetic and chemical treatments, the Moreau character is considered to have +2 Strength for the purpose of determining carrying capacity (see D20Modern pg. 121)
*Low-Light Vision all Moreau can see twice as far as normal humans in poor lighting conditions. They can still distinguish colors, even in dim lighting. 
*Strong Willed +1 to Will saves. With special conditioning and training, Moreau gain strong the normal willpower to better help them cope with the terrible things that might encounter out in the fringes of the galaxy.
*Jump Sickness Resistance Moreau add +8 to Will saves vs. Jump Sickness, a condition that affects any know lifeform when crossing the stellar distances


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 12, 2004)

How much of the equipment in the equipment section (aside from the standard issue for our chosen occupation) is available to us?

And are mini-grenades basically tiny fragmentation grenades? Or can there be mini's of any grenade?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 12, 2004)

Here's my character minus equipment, which will be edited in soon I'm guessing:

Gunther0000014 "Gramps" 2nd lvl Strong
Occupation: military (rifleman: navigate, survival, repair)
AP: 6
Wealth: +8
Reputation: +0
Hit Dice: 2d8+8 (22hp)
MDT: 18
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30'
Defense: 14 (+2 class, +2 dex)
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+4
Attack: 
Full Attack: 
Space/Reach: 5ft/5ft
Special Attacks: melee smash
Special Qualities: scent, dr 1/-, enhanced carry capacity, low-light vision, +8 to save vs. jump sickness
Saves: fort +6, reflex +2, will +3
Abilities: str 12, dex 15, con 18, int 12, wis 15, cha 8
Skills: climb +4/3, jump +3/2, navigate +6/5, repair +7/5, survival +7/5 (+2 when using scent), swim +4/3, knowledge (tactics) +3/2
Feats: lgt armor prof., medium armor prof., pers. firearm prof., track, adv. firearms prof., exot. weapon prof. (grenade launchers), blind-fight
XP: 1000/3000
Age: 8
Weight: lb(total) = 148lb(char) + lb(gear)
Height: 5'8"
Languages: English
Allegiances: Unit, Humanity


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 12, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> How much of the equipment in the equipment section (aside from the standard issue for our chosen occupation) is available to us?
> 
> And are mini-grenades basically tiny fragmentation grenades? Or can there be mini's of any grenade?




Basic equipment depends on your MOS, but most equipment can be requested for some missions. There will be times, when you have little choice in what you carry (operations on Terra, Moreau are generally restricted to pistols, etc). 

Mini-grenades come in all variants, so the 'standard' load of 9 is a mix of different types (frag, smoke, etc) depending on the mission. Again some missions and operation, weapons are restricted to lighter ones. Generally though, if you want your character to carry a pistol or a flamethrower or shotgun or whatever, it is generally issued to you.

When we start (once I see a few more characters  it will be at the 'Gateway" orbital station (at L5 location over Terra). Almost 10 miles in circumference, it is the UTRPF's main base of operation and stop off point for all sanctioned colonization efforts. This is where most of your basic training happened, and while here, your weapons allocations are severely limited (again, most humans are a bit worried about an armed Moreau revolt)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 13, 2004)

Ah, thanks, I think I get the idea. 

Gotta say I like the Moreau angle to the bughunter setting.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 14, 2004)

Guess there isn't anymore space eh Karl?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 14, 2004)

Well there was one person who has not replied back yet SO if you are still interested I think we can still fit another person or two into the game Ferrix. 

NOW I am still not sure what everyone wants to play, but I think Heavy Weapons Specialist, Riflemen, and the Radio/Electronic Specialist are all still good


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 14, 2004)

double post 


Heavy Weapons would be cool with me


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 14, 2004)

I think a heavy weapons specialist would be fun


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 14, 2004)

Arg... danged double post


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

Sten00000015 "Thunder"
Male Canine Moreau Military (heavy weapons) Tough Hero 2

Str 17 +3 (15 base, +2 racial)
Dex 13 +1 (13 base)
Con 18 +4 (14 base, +4 racial)
Int 10 -- (10 base)
Wis 14 +2 (12 base, +2 racial)
Cha  8 -1 (8 base)

Hit Points 26 (2d10+8)
Defense 15 [10, +2 equip, +2 class, +1 dex], Touch 13, Flat 14
DR: 1/-, 2/impact, 5/ballistic
Init +1 
BAB +1, Grap +4
Rep +1, Wealth 7, Action Points 6
Speed 20 (base 30, load 84/116 or 7/116, medium armor, light load)
Fort +6 [+2 base, +4 Con]
Refl +1 [+0 base, +1 Dex]
Will +2 [+0 base, +2 Wis]

Name +atk ranged/melee (dmg, crit, rng, type, ROF, clip)
Combat knife +5 melee (1d6+3, 19-20, 10 ft., piercing)
Enforcer +3 ranged (2d10, 19-20, 60 ft., ballistic, S, 15box)
Howler +3 ranged (2d10, 20, 110 ft., ballistic, A, 500pack) (+4 autofire, etc.)
Wraith +3 ranged (2d8, 19-20, 40 ft., piercing, S & A, 40box)
Flame thrower +2 ranged (3d6, n/a, 40 ft. line, fire, 1, 20box)

JL-PAX +2 ranged (6d6, n/a, 150 ft., slashing/ballistic, 1, 8box)

Medium humanoid, 5'6" tall, 180 wt, 8 yrs old
Silvery hair, yellow eyes, tan skin

Speaks, reads and writes english.

Skills (10 skill points)
+5 Intimidate* [5 ranks, -1 Cha, +1 Occ]
+5 Survival* [2 ranks, +2 Wis, +1 Occ]
+4 Navigation* [2 ranks, +2 Wis]

Feats
-Light Armor Prof (basic)
-Medium Armor Prof (basic)
-Personal Firearms Prof (basic)
-Exotic Weapon Prof (anti-armor guns) (level 1)
-Advanced Firearms Prof (occupation)
-Exotic Weapon Prof (machine guns) (occupation)
-Endurance (tough hero 2)

Canine Moreau
-+2 Str, +4 Con, +2 Wis
-Scent
-Damage Reduction 1/-
-Enhanced Carrying Capacity: +2 Strength for carrying capacity
-Low-Light Vision
-Strong Willed: +1 to Will saves
-Jump Sickness Resistance: +8 to Will saves vs. Jump Sickness

Tough Hero Abilities
-Remain Conscious Talent

Current Field Equipment (total weight 96 lbs/light encumbrance)
Medium Flak Armor [with your natural DR, it is DR 3 vs. impact attacks and DR 6 vs. ballistic attacks]
Combat Helm Array & Transponder
Mess Harness and Field Pack (add +2 to your STR for carrying cap/total of +4 for a 21 STR for Thunder)
MK-90 "Howler" LMG with CAT sights and Tracer rounds [+1 attack rolls; +2 when using Autofire, Burst Fire, Suppression Fire, etc.] with linked ammo backpack
FM Flame Thrower
UT "Enforcer" 14mm Gyro Heavy Pistol with CAT sights [+1 attack rolls] (1 extra clip)
RomVoss "Wraith" Automatic Shotgun (with 1 extra clip)
Combat Knife
Hand Grenade (one Frag, one Concussion, Two Fireflush, two "Flash-Bang"*)
Advanced First Aid Kit
1 day Field Ration pack

Standard Field Equipment (98wt)
MK-90 "Howler" LMG (40wt)
-Linked Ammo Backpack & Actuator Arm
JL-PAX 40mm Anti-Armor Rifle (25wt)
-2 Extra Clips
UT "Enforcer" 14mm Gyro Heavy Pistol (4wt)
FM-Type 10 Flame Thrower (12wt)
Hand Grenades (frag, concussion, fireflush, tangler, smoke) (8wt)
Combat Knife (boot left, 1wt)
Medium Flak Armor (15wt)
Combat Helm Array & Transponder
Mess Harness and Field Pack
Advanced First Aid Kit (1wt)

Personal Gear (7wt)
Combat knife (1wt)
Leather jacket (4wt)
Casual clothing (2wt)

Personality

Appearance

Background


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey Karl, I was looking through d20 Future and the Dreadnought advanced class would fit great for my character, whatcha think?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 15, 2004)

I am not 100% about that I will have to look at them again. It will not be for a couple more level so I have time to look it over 

HOPE to see some more characters, almost ready to start as soon as the last few characters show up


----------



## Mithran (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd like to get in on this if I could though it's probably full I suppose. I'll prep a character anyway so it'll be ready if you will allow another.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 16, 2004)

Sure, we will see when I start who all wants to play. I am sure I can get everyone interested in it so far


----------



## Mithran (Oct 16, 2004)

Ok, I'm going to do a Primate communications guy I think. I should have him up some time sunday most likely.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 16, 2004)

Got room for another player?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 16, 2004)

Hmm if you want to be a reserve, I am not sure how many players I have right now (except those that have posted characters). Once I get set to start, if not everyone is ready I should be able to fit you in. I HOPE to start this Tuesday or Wednesday...


----------



## Mithran (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry I didn't post this on sunday but enworld seemed to be down when I tried it yesterday. 

Name: Bigfoot2711340 "Pedia"
Race: Modert Primate Moreau
Class: Smart Hero(2)
Occupation: Military(Medic)

Height: 5' 7''
Weight: 154 lbs
Age: 12

Str: 10 Dex: 16(+3) Con: 12+1) Int: 19(+4) Wis: 13(+1) Cha: 10

Base Attack: +1, Melee Attack: +1, Ranged Attack: +4

Hit Points: 13/13

Defense: 14 (Class Bonus +1, Dex Bonus +3)
- Touch: 14
- Flat-Footed: 11

Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +4

Init: +3

Action Points: 6
Reputation: +1
Wealth: 5

Special Abilities
- Damage Reduction: 1/-.
- Enhanced Carrying Capacity: +2 Str for carrying purposes.
- Low-Light Vision.
- Strong Willed: +1 to Will saves.
- Jump Sickness Resistance: +8 to Will saves vs. Jump Sickness.
- Natural Climbers (Ex): +4 racial bonus to Climbing; no penalty for Accelerated Climbing; and can take 10 on any Climb check even if being threatened or distracted.
- Permanent Class Skills: Knowledge: tactics, Survival, Treat Injury. +1 compentancy bonus to tactics.
- Savant: Repair.

Feats: Light Armor Proficiency, Medium Armor Proficiency, Advanced Firearm Proficiency, Personal Firearm Proficiency, Exotic Weapon Proficiency(Grenade Launchers), Simple Weapons Proficiency, Gearhead, Burst fire, Quick reload.

Languages: English
- R/W: English

Skills: Computer Use 5(11), Craft: electronic 5(9), Craft: mechanical 5(9), Decipher Script 5(9), Disable Device 5(9), Knowledge: physical sciences 5(9), Knowledge: tactics 5(9), Knowledge: technology 5(9), Navigate 5(9), Repair 5(13), Survival 3(2), Search 5(9), Treat injury 2(1).


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 19, 2004)

Kewl looks like everyone is done... I kind of was hoping for an NCO squad leader type, so I might allow ONE more person to join the group if they where willing to fill that roll 

OK looking over the characters I do have one question...

*Gramcrackered* a second level Dedicated with a 14 CON should have 14 hit points not 18 right? (1st =6 +4 for 2nd and +2 CON bonus at 1st and 2nd)

*Mithran* your Melee bonus should be +1, with a STR of 10 right.

OK well I I am about ready to start. I will give it a day to see if anyone is willing to make up a NCO in the next day or so. 

I have to try and figure out which first game I will run, I have two ready and just have to make a choice about which to start off with


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, I could have Gunther take the NCO role, but in his current state (with a charisma of 8 and unsuitable skills) I can only imagine him as a temporary filling in for a somehow non-present NCO, unless I reshuffle his stats and basically rebuild him to fit the role.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 19, 2004)

Finally got this up. Sorry it took me so long. Crazy weekend with school work then with EN World messing up.


Name: James5938752 “Brute”
Race: Modert Primate Moreau
Class: Dedicated Hero(2)
Occupation: Military(NCO/Squad Leader)

Height: 5’8”
Weight: 140 lbs
Age: 6

Str: 12 (+1) Dex: 16(+3) Con: 12(+1) Int: 12(+1) Wis: 15(+2) Cha: 13 (+1)

Base Attack: +1, Melee Attack: +2, Ranged Attack: +4

Hit Points: 14/14

Defense: 15 (Class Bonus +2, Dex Bonus +3)
- Touch: 15
- Flat-Footed: 12

Fort: +3, Ref: +3, Will: +4

Init: +3

Action Points: 6
Reputation: +1
Wealth: 5

Special Abilities
- Damage Reduction: 1/-.
- Enhanced Carrying Capacity: +2 Str for carrying purposes.
- Low-Light Vision.
- Strong Willed: +1 to Will saves.
- Jump Sickness Resistance: +8 to Will saves vs. Jump Sickness.
- Natural Climbers (Ex): +4 racial bonus to Climbing; no penalty for Accelerated Climbing; and can take 10 on any Climb check even if being threatened or distracted.
- Permanent Class Skills: Knowledge: tactics, Intimidate, Navigate. +1 compentancy bonus to tactics.
- Skill Emphasis (tactics) 

Feats: Light Armor Proficiency, Medium Armor Proficiency, Personal Firearm Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Exotic Weapons Proficiency (heavy machine guns), Alertness, Far Shot.

Languages: English
- R/W: English

Skills: Intimidate +5 (3) , Knowledge (Tactics) +10 (5), Listen +7 (3), Navigate +5 (3), Sense Motive +5 (3), Spot +7 (3), Survival +5 (3)


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh kewl we have an NCO 

One more question *Mithran*, but "Pedia" is the Radio Specialist not the medic right 

OK I will start tomorrow... very cool


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 19, 2004)

I should have known a monkey would be in charge....just like the real military.....


----------



## Mithran (Oct 19, 2004)

Karl: Yeah, the higher melee is from a time when I had the stats a litte different and I forgot to change it, I'll edit it.

I forgot to explain that "Pedia" is a shortening of "encyclopedia". I couldn't think of any good names for a comm guy, then I looked at his knowledge skills....


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 20, 2004)

The game has started here


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2004)

heheh... for a second I thought it was paidea, a greek word


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 20, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> *Gramcrackered* a second level Dedicated with a 14 CON should have 14 hit points not 18 right? (1st =6 +4 for 2nd and +2 CON bonus at 1st and 2nd)




So it'd appear.  Wonder how that happened...


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 20, 2004)

No prob


----------



## Mithran (Oct 28, 2004)

For future reference: can Pedia put another helmet rig through the shoulder rig so multiple people can talk if they need to?.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

I am not sure if I know what you mean? Do you want to route comm through your rig so you don't have to comm with the Lt and Brute can directly? If so yes


----------



## Mithran (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah that's what I was asking, I don't want to do that now but I wanted to know if it was possible. The other part of the question was whether I could let Brute and say.... Gramps use it at the same time if I needed too.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes this should be easy for you to set up


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

bump... 

...and note that your players will be gaining 2,000XP (3rd level) before the next 'adventure' 

I am going to create a Rogues Gallery for the game in just a second. You can put your updated characters there please 

NOTE that the next part will be mostly role-playing etc. and your level will not really go up until the start of the next (in a couple of months)

Also I am going to update the 2nd post of equipment with a couple of new weapons (a SMG and a Machine Pistol)...


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

Mithran said:
			
		

> Is the Engineer advanced class from future ok for next level?.





Looking it over... yes it will be available


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 18, 2004)

Having a lot of fun with this one, Karl!

Another question on Advanced Classes...would Infiltrator be okay? Its in the d20 Modern core book.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes most of the ones in D20 Modern are totally cool, although some might NOT be (like the Personality)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 19, 2004)

Karl, while we're looking at advanced classes, is Helix Warrior available?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

I read over it a lot... and while I am not super happy with it I am not opposed to it either... I wish the Bughunter class had a little better BAB but I understand some of the reasons why it does not


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 20, 2004)

Alright Karl, updated Squeek on this board but couldn't get to the rogues gallery...could you leave a link for it here?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

Sure, Rogues Gallery is here


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 21, 2004)

OK going to start *BUGHUNTER 2, Madness on Tau Ceti Five* later today or tomorrow. I _hope_ that a few more people show back up BUT I will run with the people who have posted their characters anyway  

Might recruit new players, not sure yet...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2004)

Thunder up in RG

I asked you this before, but would Dreadnought from d20 Future be an appropriate advanced class?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes that is a fine AdC


NOTE about the six-month trip. In Amazing Engines you could learn new skills etc during the time. 

Part of what I am thinking is that this is when you training up to your 3rd level BUT I am also going to give you a little bonus. 

Each character at the end will give to choice ONE Knowledge skill and add +1 rank to it (Max ranks 6) and +1 rank from the following list...
Computer Use, Gamble, Perform (any), Read/Write OR Speak (one language), Repair, Treat Injury (again Max rank 6)


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 22, 2004)

Just to make sure, the Field Officer AdC is allowed, correct?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Mithran (Nov 22, 2004)

Would you allow me to give Pedia 1 rank in speak language and read/write language instead of the knowledge skill?. I'm kind of thinking he'd like to learn another language but he doesn't want to do a half-way job on it and only know how to speak it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 22, 2004)

This may sound pathetic, but its IC for Sneak's skill. The language he learns would be completely dependent on what Casper speaks. If she doesn't speak anything beyond English, he'd try to learn another language from one of the other females.

...Gods, he's pathetic.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmm sure, if you want to go for both Read/Write and Speak instead of the Knowledge that is fine. 

As for what other languages some of the females might be speaking...
Casper speaks French and German
Sword speaks French
Mercy speaks Latin, German and Spanish
Cougar only speaks English
Flash only speaks English


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 22, 2004)

Two with French and two with German...hmm...French it is! Came so close to taking a level of Charismatic Hero for Sneak.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 22, 2004)

hehehe


----------



## Mithran (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok Pedia will go for read/write and speak: German. Being as two females speak it  and it's good to have someone to practice speaking the new language on. (And who wants to spend *more* time with the guys?. )


----------



## Brendan Radley (Nov 23, 2004)

oops, wrong login, heh


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 23, 2004)

Noticed a boo-boo with my skill points so i fixed that, but for the bonus points that we get during travel I imagine Gramps keeping himself busy by helping with maintenance and stuff, so I decided to put a point into repair and a point into knowledge (tech). That sound alright?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

Sounds perfect to me...


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok Karl, just to let you know, I'll be out of town for a few days secondary to a family vacation. Will be back on Sat night....Squeek will just lay low for the trip....dreamin' of bein' free to live, to explore, to see how little explosives is required to take down buildings....(damn this rat is a little...umm...one track minded...)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 24, 2004)

If you re-recruit, count me in.  This looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 29, 2004)

Thunder will put the point for Knowledge into tech for when he helps out Gramps in repairs, but he'll put the other point into Gamble due to his consistently beating Gramps at cards in their off time


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 30, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> If you re-recruit, count me in.  This looks like a lot of fun.




Sure if you want to... the ONLY positions open right now though are Medic and Rifleman. If you choice eiither of those I will remove one of the NPC. You get to start at 2nd level but you will be 3rd after the first adventure 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Thunder will put the point for Knowledge into tech for when he helps out Gramps in repairs, but he'll put the other point into Gamble due to his consistently beating Gramps at cards in their off time




hehehe good and bad for Gramp's


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 30, 2004)

Excellent... rifleman it is; rump-kicking was the primary in-character goal anyway, as I concieved him (he's a little...touched).


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 3, 2004)

Deuce has been posted.

Deuce: plays card tricks, tends to use two guns, and a tendency to display two personalties.  He's calm and well-spoken, if maybe a little off-putting (creepy?) most of the time, but in combat he tends to get a little... excited.  Like, grinning madly and holding down the trigger excited.  

Mechanically, I looked at the first adventure and thought that being able to use autofire twice in a round would be beneficial.  So whenever he can he'll wield the medium submachine gun in one hand and the light submachine gun in the other and cover eight 5' squares a round.  If denied this option due to the closeness of opponents, two combat knives is pretty snappy too.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 3, 2004)

He looks good. As your request for combat load I assume it looks something like this...

Medium Flak Armor [with your natural DR, it is DR 3 vs, impact attacks and DR 6 vs. ballistic attacks]
Combat Helm Array & Transponder
Mess Harness and Field Pack (add +2 to your STR for carrying cap/total of +4 for a 18 STR for Deuce)
HK-Ko 10mm Submachine Gun (4 extra clips)
pair of RM-11 Machine Pistol (2 extra clips for each)
UT "Enforcer" 14mm Gyrojet Heavy Pistol  (with 1 extra clip)
UT "Hunter" 10mm Medium Pistol  (with 2 extra clip)
Combat Knife
Hand Grenade (one Frag, one Concussion, Two Fireflush, two Smoke)
Advanced First Aid Kit 
15 day Field Ration pack
_(total weight 58 lbs/light encumbrance)_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 3, 2004)

Correct, except another combat knife (definite) and another of each of the Gyro and Hunter pistols (extravagent!)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 3, 2004)

? 
Extra Combat knife ok, extra clips for Hvy & Md pistol ok BUT carrying six pistols is probably a bit much and they would not approve it for your first combat mission. After that they will cut you more slack

Add 2.5lbs to your combat load


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 3, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> ?
> Extra Combat knife ok, extra clips for Hvy & Md pistol ok BUT carrying six pistols is probably a bit much....




Like I said, extravagent.   His obsession with having two of everything is the least of his "eccentricities."


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 7, 2004)

So Karl...we going to be starting soon?

Can't wait for Squeeck to be unleashed again...


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 7, 2004)

hehehe OOHHH you mean the shooting 

I will be posting soon... I just wanted to be sure about where you were going (and now that Brute has I assume all is in agreement)


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 5, 2005)

Karl, 

If you are considering adding another player in the future, keep me in mind. I would love to join up. I just picked up Future, and I'm itching to play.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 5, 2005)

Edit: Sorry, bad post.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

no problem... it seems to have slowed down to only a few players so I am sure we will have openings soon


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 5, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> no problem... it seems to have slowed down to only a few players so I am sure we will have openings soon




Very cool, thanks. I will whip up a character tomorrow in anticipation.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Karl...just letting you know I'm still around....


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Karl. Had some free time today, so here's my character. I'm ready to join whenever, if you want to wait until the next deployment thats cool with me.

Name: Erik02313042 "Grail"
Race: Male Canine Moreau
Class: Dedicated Hero 3
Occupation: UTRPF Marine Medic MOS 

Strength: 10 (+0)
Dexterity 10 (+0)
Constitution 16 (+3)
Intelligence 14 (+2)
Wisdom 17 (+3)
Charisma 13 (+1)

Hit Points 16 
Speed 30 (20 encumbered)
Fort +5 [+2 base, +3 Con]
Ref +1 [+1 base, +0 Dex]
Will +6 [+2 base, +3 Wis, +1 Racial]
Initiative +0
BAB/Grapple: +2/+2
Melee Attack: +2
Ranged Attack: +2
Defense 14 [10, +2 equip, +2 class], Touch 12, Flat 14
DR: 1/-, 3/impact, 6/ballistic with armor
Action Points: 6
Reputation: +1

Special Abilities:
*Damage Reduction 1/-: Due to chemical treatments that increased bone and skin density and the introduction of biocompatible plastics injected at vital locations during the "vat grown" creation, Moreau's are more resistant to damage then most.
*Enhanced Carrying Capacity: Again due to genetic and chemical treatments, the Moreau character is considered to have a +2 bonus to Strength for the purpose of determining carrying capacity (see D20Modern pg. 121)
*Low-Light Vision: All Moreau can see twice as far as normal humans in poor lighting conditions. They can still distinguish colors, even in dim lighting. 
*Strong Willed: +1 to Will saves. With special conditioning and training, Moreau gain strong the normal willpower to better help them cope with the terrible things that might encounter out in the fringes of the galaxy.
*Jump Sickness Resistance: Moreau add +8 to Will saves vs. Jump Sickness, a condition that affects any know lifeform when crossing the stellar distances.
*Scent (Ex): Canine Moreaus can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by scent of smell (see D20Modern pg. 228). Can use Survival or WIS to make roll. Canine Moreau also gain +2 to Survival/WIS rolls when using the Scent ability.

Skills: 
Balance +0
Bluff +1
Climb +0
Computer Use +2
Concentration +3
Craft (Pharmaceutical) +7, 3 ranks, +2 bonus
Disguise +1
Drive +1, 1 rank
Escape Artist +0
Forgery +2
Gamble +3
Gather Information +1
Hide +0
Intimidate +1
Jump +0
Knowledge (Behavioral Science) +4, 2 ranks
Knowledge (Earth and Life Science) +5, 3 ranks
Knowledge (Tactics) +4, 2 ranks
Listen +7, 4 ranks
Move Silently +0
Navigate +2
Perform +1
Read/Write (English)
Research +2
Ride +0
Search +2
Sense Motive +8, 5 ranks
Speak (English)
Spot +7, 4 ranks
Survival +9, 6 ranks
Swim +0
Treat Injury +13, 6 ranks, +4 bonus, additional +2 when using Advanced Medkit

Feats:
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Personal Firearm Proficiency
Advanced Firearm Proficiency (can use autofire)
Combat Martial Arts (deal 1d4 lethal or non-lethal)
Medical Expert (+2 to Craft-Pharmaceutical and Treat Injury checks)
Surgery

Talents:
Healing Knack (+2 bonus to Treat Injury checks)
Healing Touch (Heals 2 HP more than normal with Surgery or kit)

Combat Load (Typical).

Medium Flak Armor 
[Type: Tactical; Equipment Bonus: +2; DR 2 (impact)/ 5 (ballistic); Armor Penalty: -2; Speed (30ft): 25ft; Wt: 8lbs]

Ma-32 10mm 'Charged' Assault Rifle: Attack +3
[DAM 2d10 (2d6 on the Low-G setting); Crit 20; Type: Ballistic; Range: 90ft; ROF: S, A; Magazine: 100box; Size: Large; Wt: 9lbs Special: Ignores 2 points of Ballistic DR], 3 magazines, CAT scope for +1 bonus to attack rolls

UT "Hunter" 10mm Medium Pistol: Attack +2
[DAM 2d6; Crit 20; Type: Ballistic; Range: 40ft; ROF: S; Magazine: 20box; Size: Small; Wt: 3lbs. Special: Ignores 2 points of Ballistic DR], 2 magazines

Combat Knife: Attack +2
[DAM: 1d8; Crit: 20/x3; Type: Piercing; Size: Small Wt: 1lb]

Combat Helmet Array with Transponder, Harness and Field Pack, Advanced Medical Kit (includes four doses of each of Antitoxin, Neutrad, and Sporekill) [5lbs], Hand Grenades (fragmentation 3, concussion 3, smoke 3) [18lb], Field pack rations x6 [3lbs]

Encumbrance: 43 light, 86 medium, 130 heavy.
Current Encumbrance: 51 pounds, Medium load. Can quick release field pack as a Move-Action to drop down to light, loses all grenades and rations.

Edit: Name change


----------



## Mithran (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey just posting to let you know I'm around. I'm not posting in the campaign thread only because I don't really see anything for me to add until brute does something.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 5, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Name: Alex00000015 "Grail"
> Race: Male Canine Moreau




Just because you've got a lower number and some religious title doesn't mean you're a better Alex than Sneak!  [/feline baiting]


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

NOTE one thing, for those not posting cause they don't think they have anything to say, I will try and move it along BUT in this type of game, I don't want you waiting on ONE player (the NCO/Brute) to tell you what to do... even through that is the way it should be


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 6, 2005)

i seem to have misplaced the IC thread... with that I'll jump back in.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 6, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> NOTE one thing, for those not posting cause they don't think they have anything to say, I will try and move it along BUT in this type of game, I don't want you waiting on ONE player (the NCO/Brute) to tell you what to do... even through that is the way it should be





Yeah, that and I purposefully try to not just order everyone around.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 6, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Yeah, that and I purposefully try to not just order everyone around.



 Some commander you are.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jan 6, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Some commander you are.




Ah, so you want me to tell you when to eat and went to defecate as well?


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 6, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Just because you've got a lower number and some religious title doesn't mean you're a better Alex than Sneak!  [/feline baiting]







Haha, I didn't even notice that. I think I will change it just for the sake of having everyone unique.  

I mean, BARK BARK BARK!!!


----------



## Mithran (Jan 29, 2005)

So umm, wheres our GM?, or are we waiting on something else?.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 1, 2005)

I guess I am bummed that only a couple of people post any more BUT I will update tonight when I get home... sorry for the delay


----------



## Mithran (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, I really want to continue on though, how best to do that I don't know.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 1, 2005)

Work me in when you get a chance, Karl. You know I'm good for 10 posts a week


----------



## Captain Tagon (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm still around.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 1, 2005)

Sneak is just hiding.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 16, 2005)

I think we better figure out what we are going to do now. Do we just run it no leadership the others have gone quiet?.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 16, 2005)

Yea I've been slow with posting of late, computer issue and family issues... BUT I am trying to be better...

As for who posts, I don't mind non-Squad leaders directing where you go etc. 

Again sorry for be so spotting in posting...


----------

